# [ODMP] Bibb County Sheriff's Department, Georgia ~ March 23, 2006



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

A Deputy Sheriff with the Bibb County Sheriff's Department was killed in the line of duty on March 23, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18254*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Deputy Sheriff Joseph Whitehead 
*Bibb County Sheriff's Department
Georgia*
End of Watch: Thursday, March 23, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 36
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, March 23, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended

Deputy Whitehead was shot and killed while he and other deputies served a search warrant at a home on Atherton Avenue while conducting a narcotics investigation. An occupant in the home opened fire on the deputies as they entered the house, striking Deputy Whitehead in the face.

He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his wounds approximately 30 minutes later.

Five people in the home were arrested and charged with murder in connection with Deputy Whitehead's death.

Deputy Whitehead was survived by his wife and three children.

Agency Contact Information
Bibb County Sheriff's Department
668 Oglethorpe St
Macon, GA 31201

Phone: (478) 746-9441

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

